
Right Approach to Minimal Boot Times (2010) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
http://elinux.org/images/f/f7/RightApproachMinimalBootTimes.pdf
======
voltagex_
Video if anyone wants it: [http://free-
electrons.com/pub/video/2010/elce/elce2010-murra...](http://free-
electrons.com/pub/video/2010/elce/elce2010-murray-boot-time.webm)

------
andrewchambers
I previously worked for a company which sold a router and we could have used
the advice of someone like this. (Our boot was 10-20 seconds at least.)

I also wonder if I could get my desktop linux down to those times.

~~~
voltagex_
If I boot a recent Ubuntu from EFISTUB or from a loader like rEFInd, I can get
the boot time down to ~6 seconds on a desktop with a reasonable SSD.

GRUB can be surprisingly slow at times.

See also [https://lwn.net/Articles/299483/](https://lwn.net/Articles/299483/),
but it's out of date.

------
bostik
Thought the link looked familiar - I've applied the lessons gleaned in a
project, and even wrote a comment about the experience earlier.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7656320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7656320)
for the comment in question. Qt + embedded linux + 3D acceleration + IVI
combines to a rather tricky engineering problem.

------
ausjke
I thought SystemD fixed this issue already, among its other 100+ nice take-
over-the-world things.

Recently I had to take on systemd on debian8, man it's complicated, should we
still call it an 'init' component in the linux ecosystem, assume it cares?

